# Macerator pumps Shurflo vs Jabsco??



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

I have shurflow macerator pumps on my century. They have started having trouble priming. Do I want to go with a new shurflo or Jabsco any opinions? I had a shurflo washdown pump on my last boat and it would go out every year! Are Jabscos any better?


----------



## Dr. Fish (Oct 3, 2007)

I replaced the Jabsco in my Cobia last year with another Jabsco andit has already gone out again. I don't know that one is any better than the other. I think their both made to last just long enough to get out of warranty so you have to buy a new one. My 2 cents.

Steve


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok so let me ask you this, the pump runs when I flip the switch... it just is having a hard time priming. So is the pump going bad or is there something else I should look at?


----------



## Bama Blue (Oct 4, 2007)

you can buy an impeller kit for alot of those pumps that include impeller and new seals. FYI


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

there could be numerous reasons why it's not pumping, I just fixed one that had debris in the impeller.....

I personally prefer the jabsco pump, alot easier to find parts for and simple to rebuild.

I once bought a boat that had been partially submerged in saltwater. It had a total of 5 different pump that where submerged. 3 shurflo's and 2 jabsco's. I tried rebuilding all 5, the shurflo's ended up in the trash and I was able to rebuild both 2 jabsco's.I replaced the 3 with jabscos and all 5 where still working a yr later when Ivan trashed the boat.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I have JABSCO on my boat. Don't know which is better. I have had the same pumps, the on that discharges over the side and the one behind the shitter. 

The one behind the shitter went out in 2006, I bought the boat in 2002. I just replaced it yesterday, motors blown for that long. 

The one that discharges the crap is still working so I know for a fact that one worked for 4 years before blowing and the other is still working. 

When were they put on the boat I don't know, it's a 1989 boat. Could have been on there from the day it was bought or just replaced in march of 2002 when I bought the boat.


----------

